# Post Neuter help: sedative



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Some dogs have issues with Rimadyl when given long term, some of them pretty severe. There are drugs other than Rimadyl that I would use long term but I would not hesitate to use Rimadyl in a short term situation such as this for pain relief.

In fact, I have used it in exactly the same situation, and was very pleased that my boy seemed to feel better so quickly. Again, that is short term not long term.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Have you tried taking the cone off? That might be what is really bothering him.
Rocket has pretty much ignored his incision. He was sent home without a cone.
We only received the pain killer, no sedative. Rocket was quite calm and sleepy the night after, and the following day. Today he is starting to get antsy. But I bet he would have gone nuts with a cone on.


----------



## stephsousa (Sep 26, 2012)

Have you tried any kind of calming/anxiety treat? That might be a great place to start. Here's what i give my dog when she needs a little help calming down. SALE - Cranimals Zendog Calming Biscuits 10.6 oz. - $11.95 - LuckyDogVitamin.com


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Ooops, sorry, I misunderstood. I think Benedryl can make an excellent sedative-it usually knocks my guys right out  

I always hestitate to remove the cone unless I can watch them constantly. I have had some who are really fast and sneaky at getting to those stitches.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

A natural sedative you could try is melatonin. It makes humans sleepy, dogs mellow. About 80% of dogs. You can get at any drug store. Check dosage for you dogs weight by googling it. It works well on my Tucker and I gave it to him after his neuter. 

He also took a few days to adjust to the cone, but he did. We switched off between the cone and a pair of snug boxer shorts. Hang in there--he will feel better very soon.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am not a fan of giving sedatives either. I just don't think they are really necessary. Some sedatives also lower seizure thresholds in dogs prone to seizures.
I think your boy is more in pain and uncomfortable because he has to wear the cone. Why not ask the vet to supplement the Rimadyl with Tramadol. Tramadol works great on post op pain and does have some sedative qualities without going overboard. It works on different pain centers than Rimadyl. Giving that for a couple of days, may just do the trick.
When my seniors both had major surgeries in the past 12 months, they were on Rimadyl and Tramadol, and it was enough and helped greatly. 
If you go the Tramadol route, wean off slowly if you give it for more than a couple of days. 
But, your boy should really be back to normal within a couple of days, even if you don't add anything besides the Rimadyl. Just make sure to keep the cone on and don't let him run and jump for at least a week till 10 days.


----------



## Lola212 (Nov 21, 2011)

CStrong73 said:


> Have you tried taking the cone off? That might be what is really bothering him.
> Rocket has pretty much ignored his incision. He was sent home without a cone.
> We only received the pain killer, no sedative. Rocket was quite calm and sleepy the night after, and the following day. Today he is starting to get antsy. But I bet he would have gone nuts with a cone on.


Thanks! Yes, it is definitely the cone that is making him miserable. He's bumping into things, can't eat his bone, not easy to drink water : ( BUT, he was going for the incision a lot yesterday so we need to leave it on. My heart is breaking for him. He keeps looking at me like, "Mom, PLEASE take this off of me!". Rocket is lucky he does't need it!

Thank you greatly to all other responses. You guys are always super helpful!


----------



## Lola212 (Nov 21, 2011)

*update!*

So I took the cone off and have him tethered to me so he doesn't run, etc. I am also telling him no when he goes to lick the area. *I am VERY worried that I am teaching him not to clean himself if I keep telling him no when he goes for that area.* What happens after the incision heals? Will I have taught him that licking that area is bad? Do they just go back to cleaning? 

Thanks! Feeling incredibly sad and worried about him.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Don't worry, dogs will be dogs. Once he is allowed to go for that area again, he will clean himself again, no worries. But for now, the best thing is to keep him from licking the incision. Because the incision is what he is after. 
I would put the cone on over night though and any time that you cannot watch him, he will get used to it and he can sleep with it. 
My lab mix had the cone on for several weeks after two surgeries this spring and he adjusted just fine. They just give you the pathetic look to try to break you, lol. But the cone is the best thing for him.


----------

